# putting a cow down?



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi,

Our Jersey went down a couple of weeks ago and I think it is time to let her go. I have never put a cow down myself, so I was wondering if someone could tell me the best and easiest way for her and myself to do this. I do have various firearms at my disposal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

mwtslf23


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

My local slaughter house uses .22 long rifle to kill bovine for slaughter. I don't recommend that small a caliber unless you know exactly where to fire it. A .30-.30 rifle or a .38 handgun at close range to the skull is what I would use....Call your local slaughterhouse for shot location details....Sorry to hear the news, family cow I presume.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

We've always just drawn an imaginary x, left ear to right eye and right ear to left eye, and used a .22 right in the middle. Never needed another shot. Think the slaughterhouses go in the back of the head but most of us aren't set up to restrain them well enough for that.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Why is she down?
Sorry to hear about that. These temps are probably not helpful.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I commend you for having the compassion and common sense to know that there comes a time to end an animal's suffering.
Follow Dale K's directions. If for some reason cow's position does not permit this, place the rifle behind cow's ear and fire forward and downward into the center of her skull. Whichever method chosen do fire downward so that if bullet does not stop in the skull for any reason, it goes down into the ground rather than flying about. We use a 30-30 lever action rifle.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Adequate calibre firearm aimed at short range as detailed above - either from front or back. If you can use a 12 gauge shotgun held touching the head or just an inch off at the right place and angle, I can guarantee you that it will do the job. Load it with bird shot, NOT buck shot - say #2 through #7 - it works, expends all the energy over a fairly big volume, and you have little risk of overpenetration. Lesser calibres will do the job too, but I don't know where they'll stop giving satisfactory instant kills, and I know the 12 gauge works.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

We had one down last winter and were facing the same decision. Our vet gave us an injection that would put her to sleep and that would be it. Poor thing was gone when we got home from the vets. Can't remember the name of the drug.

It's hard to do and I agree with what UpNorth said about it being compassionate and best for the animal.


----------

